# Western Hognose-Advice...



## Blizz275 (Nov 2, 2009)

Hello, you may remember me from a while back when I was asking about a corn snake but I had to drop that for variouse reasons.

I am now back and have recently been to my local petstore where they have IN STOCK a few Western Hognose's. Which I have took a likeing to and have done my research on them. However I first wanted your two cents on what setup to place him/her in and other matters concerining there requirements.They are recent hatchelings (I pressume-they were only 8-10 inches), BTW...

*Enclouseure*- I was thinking a standered glass viv i.e. this- https://secure.urmstonaquatics.com/media/gbu0/prodsm/ET45x45x45_SML.jpeg

*Substrate/Bedding-* Aspin + Eco Earth or just Aspin or just Eco Earth?

*Feeding-* I hear they are weaned onto a rodent based diet from toads but have also read this dosen't offer full nutrition for the snake, is this true? Also if I were to feed them toads would pet store hold them... ?

*Heating-* I am thinking a weak basking lamp and 1 or two heat matts?- with a thermostat etc obv. 

*Humidity/Water-* I am fairly confident that just a rock bowl will surfice however I would like to know if they enjoy the humidity everyso often? 

*Accesories-* Rocks, cork logs, vines and a few caves... 

That is all I can think of at the moment and would appreciate your insight on the matter before I purchase anything... Thanks


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

Blizz275 said:


> Hello, you may remember me from a while back when I was asking about a corn snake but I had to drop that for variouse reasons.
> 
> I am now back and have recently been to my local petstore where they have IN STOCK a few Western Hognose's. Which I have took a likeing to and have done my research on them. However I first wanted your two cents on what setup to place him/her in and other matters concerining there requirements.They are recent hatchelings (I pressume-they were only 8-10 inches), BTW...
> 
> ...


 

Rodents should be fine for hoggies, but mice don`t have as much nutrition as rats. However, pinky mice will be more than fine for a while until ready to move up a size to say, pinky rats.
I have never heard of them having toads, but i`m sure someone will correct me if i`m wrong.

Accessories are fine, but i`d maybe consder something other than a glass enclosure, as too much to see in & could possibly stress your snake. If you do decide to use a glass enclosure anyway, i`d advisecovering three sides with something so the snake will feel more secure.

Heating does seem a little over the top, as a basking lamp would be more for lizards, & again if too bright, may stress your animal.
I`d think that a heat mat should suffice as long as you create a thermal gradient, & as already mentioned, use a thermostat.

Drinking dish sounds ok, but not too sure on the humidity side as i thought they were mainly desert border type habitat dwellers, but again i may be totally wrong.
I never sprayed mine when i had them, & they always shed fine etc.

Substrate i used was aspen & again mine were fine.

You`d also be advised to look at some care sheets in the snake section, theres one for hoggies there ya go. http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snake-care-sheets/577836-western-hognose-caresheet-links.html


----------



## Chromisca (Sep 28, 2010)

Blizz275 said:


> Hello, you may remember me from a while back when I was asking about a corn snake but I had to drop that for variouse reasons.
> 
> I am now back and have recently been to my local petstore where they have IN STOCK a few Western Hognose's. Which I have took a likeing to and have done my research on them. However I first wanted your two cents on what setup to place him/her in and other matters concerining there requirements.They are recent hatchelings (I pressume-they were only 8-10 inches), BTW...
> 
> ...


_Enclosure_
I would suggest keeping your hoggie in a RUB type of box until he/she is old enough to move up to a standard size viv. The viv you've listed is more for an arboreal (tree dwelling reptile) than a terrestrial one. My hognose is about the same size as yours and is in a 9L RUB. 

_Substrate / Bedding_
Aspen is a good choice, as they like to burrow and make little tunnels, but I would suggest keeping yours on something like kitchen roll for the first month. This way, you can spot any problems with stools, etc a lot quicker than you can with Aspen. You do not want a substrate that raises humidity, as they do not require this.

_Feeding
_You'll want your Hognose on a diet of rodents. They do eat frogs/toads in the wild, but you won't be able to buy those quite as easily and it'll be more expensive. I've got my hognose on mice pinkies at the moment, and will switch him to rat pinks when he's big enough.

_Heating
_I use a heat mat to heat my tubs, attached to a thermostat. Whatever method you choose (overhead bulb, heatmat) you'll want to have some way to control the temperature, which is where the thermostat comes in. If you go the heatmat route, place it underneath the tub not inside of. For a bulb, make sure you have a guard, so your little hognose won't burn itself on it. 
_
Humidity / Water
_A water bowl is perfectly fine for humidity levels, and you really do not want more than that. They come from areas in the states with a drier humidity and don't do well at higher levels. I use a glass tea light holder as a water dish in my hogs tub.

_Accessories
_You'll want at least two hides for him/her, one on the warm end, one on the cool end. And little bits for them to explore is always nice, they're very inquisitive and active and will enjoy it more, I think.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

wayakinwolf said:


> Rodents should be fine for hoggies, but mice don`t have as much nutrition as rats. However, pinky mice will be more than fine for a while until ready to move up a size to say, pinky rats.
> I have never heard of them having toads, but i`m sure someone will correct me if i`m wrong.


Frogs and other phibs would be high on the food items in the wild and why scenting with fish for non feeders works so well.

They are a doddle to look after, they want it fairly warm, dry and something to burrow under.

I don't offer hides per say as he burries under the aspen or pieces of wood or just basks in the open.


----------



## Chromisca (Sep 28, 2010)

Whosthedaddy said:


> image


That is the best Hog mug-shot ever


----------



## Blizz275 (Nov 2, 2009)

Thankyou for the advice and the care sheet.  Aslo, nice hog' :mf_dribble:
Another noob question- What's a "RUB"?


----------



## Chromisca (Sep 28, 2010)

RUB is just an acronym for "Really Useful Box", it's a brand of Tuppeware type boxes in various sizes. A lot of people use them for housing hatchling snakes and even for adults kept in rack systems.


----------



## Blizz275 (Nov 2, 2009)

Ahh I see, fair enough 
I will probably make the setup saturday then get the snake once you guys approve it's layout etc. 

Thanks


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

Chromisca said:


> That is the best Hog mug-shot ever


 
Same, brill photo & superb detail:no1:


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

Blizz275 said:


> Thankyou for the advice and the care sheet.  Aslo, nice hog' :mf_dribble:
> Another noob question- What's a "RUB"?


 
Any time dude & hope it helped you:2thumb:


----------



## Nismo75 (Mar 23, 2009)

Although you don't have to spray for humidity as they don't really need it they do benefit from having a moss hide. My Hognose uses it quite alot especially when in shed. Gives the Hognose the option to use if he/she wishes.


----------



## Chromisca (Sep 28, 2010)

Nismo75 said:


> Although you don't have to spray for humidity as they don't really need it they do benefit from having a moss hide. My Hognose uses it quite alot especially when in shed. Gives the Hognose the option to use if he/she wishes.


Agreed, it's perfectly fine to mist the cage when the hog is about to shed (you'll know because their colors will go duller and their eyes take on a "blue" hue), although most people (myself included) will use a humid hide for them like Nismo75 suggested. I use sphagnum moss in mine. That way you've got a controlled humid environment separate from the rest of the living space that the snake can choose to use as he pleases.


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

Whosthedaddy said:


> Frogs and other phibs would be high on the food items in the wild and why scenting with fish for non feeders works so well.
> 
> They are a doddle to look after, they want it fairly warm, dry and something to burrow under.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you, i wasn`t too sure myself, we`re always learning eh!: victory:


----------



## Blizz275 (Nov 2, 2009)

Got him/her today, along with the setup. The cage is at a steady 30-32C at the moment and she/he is just wandering around still burrowing and climbing on her cork hide.  I was told to wait until Monday to feed her/him however it hasn't ate since the 20.3.11... I was considering placeing a small pinkie in there- what do you guys/girls think? 

Thanks again!


----------



## Chromisca (Sep 28, 2010)

I'd leave him/her to settle in before feeding, snakes can go quite a long time without food, so waiting a few extra days won't hurt anything.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Chromisca said:


> I'd leave him/her to settle in before feeding, snakes can go quite a long time without food, so waiting a few extra days won't hurt anything.


Yeah I'd leave for a few days as they can be fussy, especially males.

It was feeding day today for Hoggie:










I love whoring my little guy, and yes thats my hand he's sitting on. He has only struck at one pink and eaten a handful of dropped prey items. Hold in the hand and he eats like a champ.


----------



## Blizz275 (Nov 2, 2009)

Very nice hog you have there 
How old + big is he/she?

Okayy I will leave it till Monday, new parent <3 :L


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Late 09 early 10 male, he's around 17 inches now. He's in an 18x12x12 viv with a basking bulb.


----------



## Blizz275 (Nov 2, 2009)

Impressive 
I idolise your succes!


----------



## shinobi1 (Mar 14, 2011)

I think i read somewhere that the hoggs " hognose" was thought to help them root out toads from the ground ? who knows but its an interesting theory :lol2:


----------



## Blizz275 (Nov 2, 2009)

I have also read this, but I believe the snout shaped nose is primarily used for burrowing but is a useful tool for rooting out toads.


----------



## stevemusson (Oct 16, 2010)

my little girl's in rub but i will put her in a viv when she's bigger. make sure it has been feeding ok before you buy it. most breeders give you a feeding record anyway as they can be fussy and you sometimes have to scent pinkies with fish to get them eating as they eat frogs in the wild. if it's small when you get it it will be better off in a small tub as they often don't feed in to larger enclosure. i've only had mine a few weeks but am passing on the advice i was given before i got mine. luckily i've had no problems with her eating pinkies :2thumb: she ate the day after i got her home. was told a heat mat is best as you can get a good temperature varient in a relatively small space with them. also as said prevously lamps will be too bright as i've noticed when mine's on my hand she shys away from bright sunlight if i go near the window with her. good luck with yours and they are lovely snakes to own : victory:


----------



## Blizz275 (Nov 2, 2009)

A day after? :O I was told to wait until Monday at least until i fed him/her...
Though I am tempted to feed her now. :whistling2:


----------



## stevemusson (Oct 16, 2010)

Blizz275 said:


> A day after? :O I was told to wait until Monday at least until i fed him/her...
> Though I am tempted to feed her now. :whistling2:


I was amazed too! Was treating the ackie to 1 and thought I'd put 1 in even though she'd eaten 3 days before and she gobbled it up :lol2: she's eaten 5 pinkies and shed and I've had her 3 weeks wednesday :no1: I got her from "retri" on here.


----------



## Blizz275 (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm feeding him now... 
Hopefully he dosen't regurg! :notworthy:


----------



## stevemusson (Oct 16, 2010)

Blizz275 said:


> I'm feeding him now...
> Hopefully he dosen't regurg! :notworthy:


Mine hasn't yet but, I've not had her long (meant to say it's 3 weeks this wednesday). She's my first snake since I caught grass snakes as a kid too :lol2: I'm usually a lizard man but, love these beauties! Hehe! She ate 2 pinkies thursday and I put 2 more in there 2 hours ago but, she hasn't ate them yet. Will wait until the morning before I remove them though as she often eats when I'm not around.


----------



## Blizz275 (Nov 2, 2009)

He didn't take it from the tweezers but when left in a dry bowl (so he dosn't consume any aspin) and left alone he has took the pinky. :flrt: Now he's just rubbing his nose on the bowl... :L


----------



## stevemusson (Oct 16, 2010)

Blizz275 said:


> He didn't take it from the tweezers but when left in a dry bowl (so he dosn't consume any aspin) and left alone he has took the pinky. :flrt: Now he's just rubbing his nose on the bowl... :L


He sounds big enough for 2 if not fuzzies mate. I can only go my experiences. Sure there's people here who have kept them for years and know more than I do.


----------



## Blizz275 (Nov 2, 2009)

Nahh, he's only had two pinkies in his whole time of existance (includeing mine) so I'm going to stick with one pinkie a week for a month or two.


----------



## stevemusson (Oct 16, 2010)

Blizz275 said:


> Nahh, he's only had two pinkies in his whole time of existance (includeing mine) so I'm going to stick with one pinkie a week for a month or two.


2 pinkies since last year? As I said I'm a lizard man usually so that seems mad :lol2: think I got lucky with my little girl :2thumb: she's awesome and I would worry if, she didn't eat for a week. Never mind 4 months


----------



## Blizz275 (Nov 2, 2009)

What? No, I got him yesterday... he's only had 2 pinkies in his life cos he's only a month or two old. :lol2:


----------



## stevemusson (Oct 16, 2010)

Sorry mate. I'm looking at a few hoggie threads cos I want a male for mine:blush: did you get a feeding record? Mine is on a scrap of paper taped to her tub lol.


----------



## Blizz275 (Nov 2, 2009)

Yes I did it reads 

"20/3/11 -Small Pinkie" *tick*

And since i fed him today it's 3/4/11-Small Pinkie *tick*


----------



## stevemusson (Oct 16, 2010)

Blizz275 said:


> Yes I did it reads
> 
> "20/3/11 -Small Pinkie" *tick*
> 
> And since i fed him today it's 3/4/11-Small Pinkie *tick*


Just asking. When was he hatched? Mine hatched 16/1 and wasn't put for sale until she ate 4 feeds in a row. Not sure if this is usual for a hoggie breeder but I found it very reassuring.


----------



## Blizz275 (Nov 2, 2009)

Well that's the pet shops record of feeds... but it does also say "arrived" on the lable so he may have fed before... Unsure :blush:


----------



## stevemusson (Oct 16, 2010)

Blizz275 said:


> Well that's the pet shops record of feeds... but it does also say "arrived" on the lable so he may have fed before... Unsure :blush:


I'm not having a go at you at all and was hoping for someone with more experience to chip in but, I can now add "2 pinkies on 3/4/11 to my records and you should ask the shop if they had records from before. Mine has now decided to "escape" by throwing herself on the floor from my hand!! No aggression when I pick her up though


----------



## Blizz275 (Nov 2, 2009)

Will do when the snake guy comes back- he's on hollidays :lol2:
Haha, bungi-jumping enthusiast? :mf_dribble:

Is your hog viv-defensive?


----------



## stevemusson (Oct 16, 2010)

Blizz275 said:


> Will do when the snake guy comes back- he's on hollidays :lol2:
> Haha, bungi-jumping enthusiast? :mf_dribble:
> 
> Is your hog viv-defensive?


I would love to go somewhere you're not "bungi jumping" off a crane in a car park and no, she's very "hissy" but never plays dead or shows her hood (bit disappointed really lol) I LOVE mine though! My first snake after 11 years of lizards haha!


----------



## Blizz275 (Nov 2, 2009)

I think mine is... He hisses, hoods up and fake strikes :lol2:
When I dangled the pinkie in he only hissed, hooded and fake striked at it and only took it once it was motionless on the waterbowl. :devil:However that could be due to him still setteling in... Hmm only time will tell- I will be leaveing him be until his next feed now (apart from changing his water bowl ect.) :2thumb:

Pictures will be when he next feeds also...


----------

